# Indiana



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Speak up hoosiers! Let me know where your from.


----------



## lykosecho (Mar 8, 2010)

-grin- Columbia City, IN. About 45 mins away from Fort Wayne.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am not from Indiana, but my parents and stepmom are - Woot!
South Bend-Elkhart area HOLLA!

I drive through Columbia City everytime I go up there, though....
and Decatur, Warsaw, Nappanee, Ligonier, Goshen....:lol


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

I live in Michigan right now but I'm originally from the South Bend area...


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

BUMP! 

Come on my fellow hoosiers. There's gotta be more than 3 people on here who are from Indiana


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Yup.
Gary.
Hi.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

i live 1 hr from Terre Haute


----------



## burn the masons (Aug 27, 2010)

20 mins from terre haute
whats up


----------



## filmakerd (Oct 31, 2009)

*Hoosier for life*

Gary originally but Lafayette the past 17 years.


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

daylight - "funcie", huh?

i live near indianapolis.


----------



## Mystic76 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fort Wayne, for the time being, lol.


----------

